# Gan 354 M Review



## ROEVOSS (Nov 7, 2018)

I've put a lot of effort into this review! I hope you guys enjoy! Tell me what I could improve on.


----------



## Rubix Noob (Nov 7, 2018)

One thing wrong is the price, it is actually $40 from most places, and the reason it is 52 on speedcube is its AU$, and it equals a dollar or two less than 40$ (Unless you were talking about AU$ then nvm)
But that is still a great review, (even though I have the cube its still interesting) and I will be checking out more of your vids!


----------



## ROEVOSS (Nov 10, 2018)

Rubix Noob said:


> One thing wrong is the price, it is actually $40 from most places, and the reason it is 52 on speedcube is its AU$, and it equals a dollar or two less than 40$ (Unless you were talking about AU$ then nvm)
> But that is still a great review, (even though I have the cube its still interesting) and I will be checking out more of your vids!


Thanks! and yes it was meant to be in AU dollars btw.


----------

